# Distance Sale



## PineappleMinnie

I don’t have a Goyard store near me, and they don’t sell online. They do have distance sale, but anyone knows how it works? Would I have to pay the shipping, taxes, and duties as well?

I am debating between Moreau Paris Vincennes MM (which I can buy here) or Artois MM. Which one would you recommend? Thank you !


----------



## locogymman

Email them through the main website.  You will are excluded from taxes if you live in a state without a Goyard store.  

Flat rate $50.00 shipping (within the US) through Fedex!  Just got my new order today  No duties fees as they will be shipping from a US location.


----------



## rileygirl

I purchased via distance sale and was charged shipping but no tax.  There were different shipping options.  Not sure if this is stull policy, but when I purchased mine I had to pay via bank transfer since it was my first purchase.  Once in the system you can pay via credit card.  This was last year and it may have changed since then.  My bag came from the Bal Harbor store in Florida all the way to Hawaii and it got here super fast.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

locogymman said:


> Email them through the main website.  You will are excluded from taxes if you live in a state without a Goyard store.
> 
> Flat rate $50.00 shipping (within the US) through Fedex!  Just got my new order today  No duties fees as they will be shipping from a US location.



Oh, sounds like they won’t charge me taxes as I am not from the US. Wonder how much the shipping would cost, but I’ll ask them . And duties, that’s why I have been hesitant about purchasing. Thank you!


----------



## PineappleMinnie

rileygirl said:


> I purchased via distance sale and was charged shipping but no tax.  There were different shipping options.  Not sure if this is stull policy, but when I purchased mine I had to pay via bank transfer since it was my first purchase.  Once in the system you can pay via credit card.  This was last year and it may have changed since then.  My bag came from the Bal Harbor store in Florida all the way to Hawaii and it got here super fast.



You had to buy via bank transfer? Wow, didn’t expect that. I buy most of my stuff using my credit card, for accumulating points, which I then use towards flight tickets purchase (pre-COVID). Who knows when we can travel again .


----------



## rileygirl

PineappleMinnie said:


> You had to buy via bank transfer? Wow, didn’t expect that. I buy most of my stuff using my credit card, for accumulating points, which I then use towards flight tickets purchase (pre-COVID). Who knows when we can travel again .


Yup, that used to be their company policy last year, I am not sure if they changed it within the last year.  Once you contact them on their website via the Distance Sale tab they will connect you with one of their boutiques. I was connected with Bal Harbor the first time and San Fran the second time.  I can use a cc now that I am in their system.


----------



## nashpoo

My friend just gave me her sa info and I purchased through text with debit card. I'm in the USA. No tax, just shipping fee.


----------



## cheapmommy

I just purchased a Cap Vert from the Dallas store.  I had to pay shipping and tax because I'm in NY.  The NY store did not have the color I wanted.  They charged me at my local tax rate and $30 Fed Ex shipping.  I was able to use a credit card.  They email you a purchase order form which you need to sign and email back a picture of it or fax back with a copy of your id.  I called around to the different stores to find the color I wanted.  Everything is final sale.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

cheapmommy said:


> I just purchased a Cap Vert from the Dallas store.  I had to pay shipping and tax because I'm in NY.  The NY store did not have the color I wanted.  They charged me at my local tax rate and $30 Fed Ex shipping.  I was able to use a credit card.  They email you a purchase order form which you need to sign and email back a picture of it or fax back with a copy of your id.  I called around to the different stores to find the color I wanted.  Everything is final sale.



Final sale? Did they say why? Because it’s a special colour you wanted?


----------



## cheapmommy

PineappleMinnie said:


> Final sale? Did they say why? Because it’s a special colour you wanted?


The purchase order said Final Sale on it.  It seems like all the orders are now final sale?  I bought the black with black so it was a regular bag.  I also called the Goyard in Neiman Marcus Chicago hoping since it was Neiman Marcus that it would not be final sale.  But it was.


----------



## golden's mom

As I understand, because of COVID, Goyard is not accepting any returns.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

cheapmommy said:


> The purchase order said Final Sale on it.  It seems like all the orders are now final sale?  I bought the black with black so it was a regular bag.  I also called the Goyard in Neiman Marcus Chicago hoping since it was Neiman Marcus that it would not be final sale.  But it was.



Interesting. Good to know. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## doni

I have used their distances sales this month from within Europe. Payment by bank transfer only. Not all their models are available for distance sale. But just mail them and ask, they are very responsive (at least in Paris).


----------



## nashpoo

Also, if you're in the states Neiman Marcus sells goyard! Can order over the Phone


----------



## PineappleMinnie

golden's mom said:


> As I understand, because of COVID, Goyard is not accepting any returns.


This definitely makes me hesitant with the purchase. The idea of purchasing something so expensive on final sale just doesn’t sit well with me. But, that’s just me personally.


----------



## cheapmommy

PineappleMinnie said:


> This definitely makes me hesitant with the purchase. The idea of purchasing something so expensive on final sale just doesn’t sit well with me. But, that’s just me personally.


I agree with you.  I was very hesitant after I saw it would be final sale.  That's why I called Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman to see if they allow returns but they do not.
Maybe hold off until you are allowed to return.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

cheapmommy said:


> I agree with you.  I was very hesitant after I saw it would be final sale.  That's why I called Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman to see if they allow returns but they do not.
> Maybe hold off until you are allowed to return.



True. I am in no rush getting the bag. It’s nice to have, but definitely not a must. I got other bags in my collection. The thought of buying that bag is like retail therapy (but without actually spending the money).


----------



## tabbyco

Neiman Marcus‘s Goyard only allows in person returns, and Goyard boutiques are all final sale (pre-Covid too).


----------



## c18027

It appears that the Neiman Marcus Goyard boutiques are no longer offering any type of returns.  My newest purchase order from this week states “Goyard does not provide cash or credit card refunds on any purchased products or services.  The items in this order will be FINAL SALE.  Merchandise or services may not be exchanged or returned ... ”


----------



## Swanky

My DH bought me one this week from the Dallas boutique, it’s returns only for defects. It’s fine with us, we have no reason to wish to return it anyhow.


----------



## zazagirl

Does anyone know why Bergdorfs isn’t getting shipments of Goyard?  The popular styles are sold out and they haven’t received stock in months!


----------



## Maragal13

Would you know if the prices for Milan and Paris stores are the same? If in whole Europe they charge the same amount, as I just asked for a St Louis PM in black and they gave the same value if I shipped to Spain or Switzerland ( I have residence on both places), for Switzerland they say they would charge taxes + shipping (what makes sense ) , but in Spain the price was the same as in Switzerland, so for me this is a little odd.


----------



## Stregahorn

@zazagirl Bergdorf was only doing private appointments for quite a while, and there is a Goyard store at 63rd and Madison.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

zazagirl said:


> Does anyone know why Bergdorfs isn’t getting shipments of Goyard?  The popular styles are sold out and they haven’t received stock in months!


 
I wouldn’t be surprised if they are exiting bergdorf. I remember when they exited barneys, well before they closed down, they stopped getting shipments for a month or two


----------



## gg1014

Has anyone done personalization with distance sales?  I received a bag for Christmas and would like to have it monogrammed. I don’t live near a store. Many thanks!


----------



## natalia0128

zazagirl said:


> Does anyone know why Bergdorfs isn’t getting shipments of Goyard?  The popular styles are sold out and they haven’t received stock in months!


are you still looking goyard at BG? I know SA who takes order from. Goyard


----------



## tulipfield

Just to verify, Goyard boutiques are no exchange either?  I was thinking of buying a gift for my mom but I would want to be able to at least make an exchange in case she preferred another color etc.


----------



## Swanky

Not unless there’s a defect.


----------



## RT1

Swanky said:


> *Not unless there’s a defect.*


Yep, you buy it, you own it.
All sales are Final.


----------



## viciel

gg1014 said:


> Has anyone done personalization with distance sales?  I received a bag for Christmas and would like to have it monogrammed. I don’t live near a store. Many thanks!


I don't believe you can have the marquage done long-distance - I think being in-person is a requirement for marquage and you have to get it done within 3 months of purchase. There are other ways to get them done if you trust non-Goyard artists to do them, it will cost less too - I've seen some beautiful sets.


----------



## naobird

Has anyone been able to do distance sale from the Paris store? I filled in their online form back in early December and never heard back from them.


----------



## sengsouline

I’m looking to purchase the alpin mini and victoire wallet. Should I just email distance sales or does anyone know an sa? I’m in the us.


----------



## cheapmommy

sengsouline said:


> I’m looking to purchase the alpin mini and victoire wallet. Should I just email distance sales or does anyone know an sa? I’m in the us.


I called the Goyard boutiques directly to get my Cap Vert. Over the phone they told what colors they had available and prices. I got the boutique phone numbers from the goyard website. I didn’t know any SA’s. Whoever answered the phone was happy to help.


----------



## Swanky

We've loved working with 2 SAs in the USA, one is the boutique manager in Dallas and one is an SA at the Chicago NM Goyard.


----------



## sengsouline

Thank you, I called the Dallas boutique and was able to get the alpin mini through Sarah!


----------



## Salex

naobird said:


> Has anyone been able to do distance sale from the Paris store? I filled in their online form back in early December and never heard back from them.



Hi, and have you heard anything already or how did you order from the Paris store? I want to purchase a bag but they are not responding to my distance sales form


----------



## Salex

doni said:


> I have used their distances sales this month from within Europe. Payment by bank transfer only. Not all their models are available for distance sale. But just mail them and ask, they are very responsive (at least in Paris).



Hi, do you have a SA / contact or email adress from the Paris store? I filled in the distance form several times and they are not responding at all :O


----------



## doni

Salex said:


> Hi, do you have a SA / contact or email adress from the Paris store? I filled in the distance form several times and they are not responding at all :O



I contacted this distance sales email and a SA contacted me within a day.

233vad@goyard.com


----------



## WendiBoo

Salex said:


> Hi, do you have a SA / contact or email adress from the Paris store? I filled in the distance form several times and they are not responding at all :O



Same here.. I guess it depends on which SA you are connected to.
I'm also sending a distance sales request to their email add:  233vad@goyard.com 
Sometimes they reply the next day and sometimes several days after.


----------



## Salex

doni said:


> I contacted this distance sales email and a SA contacted me within a day.
> 
> 233vad@goyard.com


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Salex

WendiBoo said:


> Same here.. I guess it depends on which SA you are connected to.
> I'm also sending a distance sales request to their email add:  233vad@goyard.com
> Sometimes they reply the next day and sometimes several days after.


Thank you!!


----------



## Bridgidu

sengsouline said:


> Thank you, I called the Dallas boutique and was able to get the alpin mini through Sarah!


Hi, just wondering what color you got for the Alpin mini. I’m also buying one, but undecided between the black tan and orange. Since it’s final sale, I want to decide which color.


----------



## Highestcloud

Hello! Question for the ones who’ve tried distant sales option: How long did the entire distant sales process take? From e-mail till getting a reply till bank transfer till receiving the bag? I already send a form through the website I’m impatiently waiting for a reply  your reply is much appreciated!


----------



## sengsouline

Bridgidu said:


> Hi, just wondering what color you got for the Alpin mini. I’m also buying one, but undecided between the black tan and orange. Since it’s final sale, I want to decide which color.


I got black/black. Have you seen it in person? I noted the measurements and looked at a lot of modeling pictures but it was still smaller than I expected haha.


----------



## sengsouline

Highestcloud said:


> Hello! Question for the ones who’ve tried distant sales option: How long did the entire distant sales process take? From e-mail till getting a reply till bank transfer till receiving the bag? I already send a form through the website I’m impatiently waiting for a reply  your reply is much appreciated!


Currently:
1/21: I filled out the distance sales form
1/25: NY replied
2/4: I filled out that I wanted to purchase the wallet
2/8: NY replied it was on backorder 1-2 weeks and if I still wanted to proceed, I said yes
2/9: NY emailed me an order form to sign, I signed and sent it back

Calling the Dallas store was basically the same.
1/21: Called Dallas, not even 5 mins on the phone and the SA said she’d email me the form with the bank transfer info and form to sign, I signed and sent it back. She emailed back right away to let her know when the wire transfer was sent. I did it online.
1/25: SA called that the transfer was received and bag was going to be shipped next day.
1/26: Bag shipped, was supposed to be delivered 1/29 but I didn’t get it until 2/3.


----------



## Highestcloud

sengsouline said:


> Currently:
> 1/21: I filled out the distance sales form
> 1/25: NY replied
> 2/4: I filled out that I wanted to purchase the wallet
> 2/8: NY replied it was on backorder 1-2 weeks and if I still wanted to proceed, I said yes
> 2/9: NY emailed me an order form to sign, I signed and sent it back
> 
> Calling the Dallas store was basically the same.
> 1/21: Called Dallas, not even 5 mins on the phone and the SA said she’d email me the form with the bank transfer info and form to sign, I signed and sent it back. She emailed back right away to let her know when the wire transfer was sent. I did it online.
> 1/25: SA called that the transfer was received and bag was going to be shipped next day.
> 1/26: Bag shipped, was supposed to be delivered 1/29 but I didn’t get it until 2/3.


Thank you for this info! Did you get a confirmation after your bank transfer?

I’m ordering my first Goyard Saint Louis bag without looking at it in store so I’m nervous to say the least haha  the nearest store is Paris which is a 4 hours drive I’m just gonna go for it after looking at several youtube vids about the bag


----------



## sengsouline

Highestcloud said:


> Thank you for this info! Did you get a confirmation after your bank transfer?
> 
> I’m ordering my first Goyard Saint Louis bag without looking at it in store so I’m nervous to say the least haha  the nearest store is Paris which is a 4 hours drive I’m just gonna go for it after looking at several youtube vids about the bag


Yes, I did it online through my bank myself and got an email confirmation from my bank that it went though. Since it was Thursday, Goyard didn’t receive it until Monday and that’s when the SA called to tell me they received it and it was all set.

I got a gray St Louis gm over the phone at Bergdorf’s 5 years ago and it’s such an easy bag. I love it. I love how light it is. What size and color are you getting? I’m thinking about getting the cap vert next and after that, I’ll get the St. Louis pm in black/tan.


----------



## Highestcloud

sengsouline said:


> Yes, I did it online through my bank myself and got an email confirmation from my bank that it went though. Since it was Thursday, Goyard didn’t receive it until Monday and that’s when the SA called to tell me they received it and it was all set.
> 
> I got a gray St Louis gm over the phone at Bergdorf’s 5 years ago and it’s such an easy bag. I love it. I love how light it is. What size and color are you getting? I’m thinking about getting the cap vert next and after that, I’ll get the St. Louis pm in black/tan.


Ohh that’s why it took her a while to ship it. I really hope the distant sales associate replies quickly. I rather call them, but I don’t know their number haha guess they’re afraid I’ll stalk them 
How is your bag holding up after 5 years? I want my first St. Louis pm in black goyardine with tan leather straps 
cap vert is very pretty


----------



## Bridgidu

sengsouline said:


> I got black/black. Have you seen it in person? I noted the measurements and looked at a lot of modeling pictures but it was still smaller than I expected haha.


I haven’t seen it in person unfortunately. I also looked at model pictures and measurements. I know it’s a small bag, the modem pictures don’t look too small though. Are you able to fit your essentials in there?


----------



## Traceyyy

Highestcloud said:


> Hello! Question for the ones who’ve tried distant sales option: How long did the entire distant sales process take? From e-mail till getting a reply till bank transfer till receiving the bag? I already send a form through the website I’m impatiently waiting for a reply  your reply is much appreciated!


Hi! My order was fast and simple. I live in Orange County about 1.5 hours away from the Goyard Beverly Hills but I have 3 small kiddos and barely leave the house. 

Thurs 02/04 Filled out the distant sale form on the Goyard website inquiring about the Artemis MM in grey.
Fri 02/05 Received an email from the sales Manager from Beverly Hills with pricing and informing me that a SA will text or call me that day. He texted and called and took my credit card information over the phone. They can ship as long as billing and shipping address match. They emailed me a purchase order to sign stating that all sales are final.

They shipped it that day. $30 for shipping through fedex.

Mon 02/08 Received my new bag. I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Highestcloud

Traceyyy said:


> Hi! My order was fast and simple. I live in Orange County about 1.5 hours away from the Goyard Beverly Hills but I have 3 small kiddos and barely leave the house.
> 
> Thurs 02/04 Filled out the distant sale form on the Goyard website inquiring about the Artemis MM in grey.
> Fri 02/05 Received an email from the sales Manager from Beverly Hills with pricing and informing me that a SA will text or call me that day. He texted and called and took my credit card information over the phone. They can ship as long as billing and shipping address match. They emailed me a purchase order to sign stating that all sales are final.
> 
> They shipped it that day. $30 for shipping through fedex.
> 
> Mon 02/08 Received my new bag. I hope everything works out for you!


Wow that’s fast! Which bag did you get through distant sales?
I got an e-mail last Tuesday with the price information and shipping from France to The Netherlands, it costs 85 euro! 
But its still cheaper than going to France myself, so I replied that I want to order the bag. It’s been a week and I’m still waiting for a reply


----------



## Traceyyy

Highestcloud said:


> Wow that’s fast! Which bag did you get through distant sales?
> I got an e-mail last Tuesday with the price information and shipping from France to The Netherlands, it costs 85 euro!
> But its still cheaper than going to France myself, so I replied that I want to order the bag. It’s been a week and I’m still waiting for a reply


Sorry, typo Artois MM not Artemis. 

85 euro is not too bad though I wish shipping would be complimentary with such an expensive bag. I hope they reply to you soon!


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Traceyyy said:


> Sorry, typo Artois MM not Artemis.
> 
> 85 euro is not too bad though I wish shipping would be complimentary with such an expensive bag. I hope they reply to you soon!
> 
> View attachment 4991344



I am considering getting this one, but in a different colour. Is the shoulder strap comfortable?

I got the price and info, but I just can't justify the extra cost - $55USD wire transfer fee, $90USD shipping, import taxes AND duties, AND currency conversion rate! It's like I have to spend an additional 1/3 of the cost of the bag for the same thing compare to buying it in-person.


----------



## Traceyyy

PineappleMinnie said:


> I am considering getting this one, but in a different colour. Is the shoulder strap comfortable?
> 
> I got the price and info, but I just can't justify the extra cost - $55USD wire transfer fee, $90USD shipping, import taxes AND duties, AND currency conversion rate! It's like I have to spend an additional 1/3 of the cost of the bag for the same thing compare to buying it in-person.


Oh wow, I agree. With all those additional charges, I would wait as well. Especially since I believe all sales are final.

It is a beautiful bag though. What color were you considering?

The straps are very similar to the LV neverfull if you are familiar with those straps. They dig in to your shoulders if your bag is too heavy. I plan to use this bag for travel only and not as an everyday bag. I love the fact that it has a zipper unlike the LV never full. My stuff always fell out with that bag so a zipper was a must on my list.


----------



## Swanky

All of our purchases were "distance" and always quick and painless!

I have this exact bag/color and LOVE it! You didn't want it monogrammed?


Traceyyy said:


> Sorry, typo Artois MM not Artemis.
> 
> 85 euro is not too bad though I wish shipping would be complimentary with such an expensive bag. I hope they reply to you soon!
> 
> View attachment 4991344



I find the straps very comfortable.  I only put a computer or heavy things in it when traveling, so for daily use with regular items in it, it's very light.


PineappleMinnie said:


> I am considering getting this one, but in a different colour. Is the shoulder strap comfortable?
> 
> I got the price and info, but I just can't justify the extra cost - $55USD wire transfer fee, $90USD shipping, import taxes AND duties, AND currency conversion rate! It's like I have to spend an additional 1/3 of the cost of the bag for the same thing compare to buying it in-person.


----------



## Traceyyy

Swanky said:


> All of our purchases were "distance" and always quick and painless!
> 
> I have this exact bag/color and LOVE it! You didn't want it monogrammed?
> 
> 
> I find the straps very comfortable.  I only put a computer or heavy things in it when traveling, so for daily use with regular items in it, it's very light.



I didn’t monogram it. Only because I wanted it right away and didn’t want to wait for it lol


----------



## Lwy

Hi everyone, I am based in London (we are still in lockdown) and I am having trouble trying to contact Goyard to get more info on the Belvedère bag. I filled in the form several times but no reply  Does anyone know the price in UK or have a direct contact please? Thank you!


----------



## Highestcloud

Traceyyy said:


> Sorry, typo Artois MM not Artemis.
> 
> 85 euro is not too bad though I wish shipping would be complimentary with such an expensive bag. I hope they reply to you soon!
> 
> View attachment 4991344


Wow the bag looks gorgeous  Yes I wish it was complimentary too, but it is what it is  

For the once who are curious about the entire distant sales process:
- I filed a distant sales form on 6th Feb through the Goyard website.
- I got a reply with the price on 9th feb. I replied back immediately that I wanted to order the Saint Louis in small size. Current price is 900 Euro. Delivery is 85 Euro.
- I didn't get a reply for a while, so I filed another distant sales form through the website on 16th feb.
- I finally got an e-mail yesterday (17th feb) in the afternoon with an order form to fill in my personal information (address and signature). Inside the orderform there was the total amount + the bank transfer information, so basically I had to do a SEPA transfer to Goyard. The bank transfer was fairly quick, just make sure you use the same name + order number. 
- I got an e-mail this morning (thursday 18th feb) with the confirmation that they received my payment and a courier would contact me to arrange a delivery. I have 30 days to request an exchange. The same afternoon I got a missed call from someone from France and a textmessage with a request to call back. So I did and it was the FedEx courier! He told me it will arrive between tomorrow and next monday. I can't wait! Hope this helps!  I will put an update when I receive the tote!


----------



## Traceyyy

Highestcloud said:


> Wow the bag looks gorgeous  Yes I wish it was complimentary too, but it is what it is
> 
> For the once who are curious about the entire distant sales process:
> - I filed a distant sales form on 6th Feb through the Goyard website.
> - I got a reply with the price on 9th feb. I replied back immediately that I wanted to order the Saint Louis in small size. Current price is 900 Euro. Delivery is 85 Euro.
> - I didn't get a reply for a while, so I filed another distant sales form through the website on 16th feb.
> - I finally got an e-mail yesterday (17th feb) in the afternoon with an order form to fill in my personal information (address and signature). Inside the orderform there was the total amount + the bank transfer information, so basically I had to do a SEPA transfer to Goyard. The bank transfer was fairly quick, just make sure you use the same name + order number.
> - I got an e-mail this morning (thursday 18th feb) with the confirmation that they received my payment and a courier would contact me to arrange a delivery. I have 30 days to request an exchange. The same afternoon I got a missed call from someone from France and a textmessage with a request to call back. So I did and it was the FedEx courier! He told me it will arrive between tomorrow and next monday. I can't wait! Hope this helps!  I will put an update when I receive the tote!


I am so glad it all worked out! Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!!


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Traceyyy said:


> Oh wow, I agree. With all those additional charges, I would wait as well. Especially since I believe all sales are final.
> 
> It is a beautiful bag though. What color were you considering?
> 
> The straps are very similar to the LV neverfull if you are familiar with those straps. They dig in to your shoulders if your bag is too heavy. I plan to use this bag for travel only and not as an everyday bag. I love the fact that it has a zipper unlike the LV never full. My stuff always fell out with that bag so a zipper was a must on my list.



I want to buy the Artois MM in white. Is that too impractical? It may get dirty really quick?

I have the Neverfull MM. I have had it for quite a few years now. Still in very good condition. This is the bag I use when I need to bring my laptop to work. I don’t mind the Neverfull’s shoulder straps. I go to most places by car.


----------



## Highestcloud

Traceyyy said:


> I am so glad it all worked out! Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!!


Thank you! It arrived today, the box was damaged, but the bag looks ok!   
I made a little unboxing video showing off my new Goyard bag  : link


----------



## a_b_c

PineappleMinnie said:


> I want to buy the Artois MM in white. Is that too impractical? It may get dirty really quick?
> 
> I have the Neverfull MM. I have had it for quite a few years now. Still in very good condition. This is the bag I use when I need to bring my laptop to work. I don’t mind the Neverfull’s shoulder straps. I go to most places by car.


I’ve had the white Artois MM for almost two years now and it still looks very clean, save for some minor smudges on the corners but nothing too visually unappealing.  Granted, I don’t think I used it at all in 2020 but I still feel it’s holding up nicely.  I even recently bought an insert in anticipation of (fingers crossed) a return to some normalcy and being able to use it more Frequently.


----------



## talamosalam

Highestcloud said:


> Wow the bag looks gorgeous  Yes I wish it was complimentary too, but it is what it is
> 
> For the once who are curious about the entire distant sales process:
> - I filed a distant sales form on 6th Feb through the Goyard website.
> - I got a reply with the price on 9th feb. I replied back immediately that I wanted to order the Saint Louis in small size. Current price is 900 Euro. Delivery is 85 Euro.
> - I didn't get a reply for a while, so I filed another distant sales form through the website on 16th feb.
> - I finally got an e-mail yesterday (17th feb) in the afternoon with an order form to fill in my personal information (address and signature). Inside the orderform there was the total amount + the bank transfer information, so basically I had to do a SEPA transfer to Goyard. The bank transfer was fairly quick, just make sure you use the same name + order number.
> - I got an e-mail this morning (thursday 18th feb) with the confirmation that they received my payment and a courier would contact me to arrange a delivery. I have 30 days to request an exchange. The same afternoon I got a missed call from someone from France and a textmessage with a request to call back. So I did and it was the FedEx courier! He told me it will arrive between tomorrow and next monday. I can't wait! Hope this helps!  I will put an update when I receive the tote!



Hello! thanks a lot for the information you provided. I went through a very similar process so that makes me feel a lot better (I was a bit worried). 

Can you please tell me which email you were getting replies from? And of course, an update once you have the bag!


----------



## Traceyyy

PineappleMinnie said:


> I want to buy the Artois MM in white. Is that too impractical? It may get dirty really quick?
> 
> I have the Neverfull MM. I have had it for quite a few years now. Still in very good condition. This is the bag I use when I need to bring my laptop to work. I don’t mind the Neverfull’s shoulder straps. I go to most places by car.


White would look beautiful!


----------



## LVinCali

Hello all.  Has anyone recently had any issues with distant acquisition?  I have used it multiple times in the past, but Goyard put a completely invalid address on my last item that shipped last week and there seems to be no one to help and no end in sight...  I can't believe I paid 120€ in shipping _on top of _X,XXX€ for the bag. 

Can I add that it was my HG Goyard bag too?  For various reasons (that I am sure a lot of us are going through right now), I could have used the pick-me-up and now I hate having to doubt ever receiving the bag.


----------



## Ds76

viciel said:


> I don't believe you can have the marquage done long-distance - I think being in-person is a requirement for marquage and you have to get it done within 3 months of purchase. There are other ways to get them done if you trust non-Goyard artists to do them, it will cost less too - I've seen some beautiful sets.


I went through distance sales this week (I’m in upstate NY and was connected w the NYC 63rd st store) and was able to purchase a Saint Louis GM with my initials on it. I had to choose at time of checkout though, could not be added at a later date, regardless if I went in store. For any of those wondering! also thanks to this wonderful thread I found out I could buy this way, my new, personalized bag was cheaper than any reseller!!


----------



## a_b_c

Ds76 said:


> I went through distance sales this week (I’m in upstate NY and was connected w the NYC 63rd st store) and was able to purchase a Saint Louis GM with my initials on it. I had to choose at time of checkout though, could not be added at a later date, regardless if I went in store. For any of those wondering! also thanks to this wonderful thread I found out I could buy this way, my new, personalized bag was cheaper than any reseller!!


How was the process of the personalization over the phone? Are there different fonts and designs available that you can see ahead of time or do you just tell them over the phone “these are my initials and colors I’d like” and they do the rest? I regret not personalizing my white Artois (looks a little plain) and I’d like to personalize my next bag (gray) but I’m scared of doing so without seeing an image of the final product before buying.


----------



## Ds76

a_b_c said:


> How was the process of the personalization over the phone? Are there different fonts and designs available that you can see ahead of time or do you just tell them over the phone “these are my initials and colors I’d like” and they do the rest? I regret not personalizing my white Artois (looks a little plain) and I’d like to personalize my next bag (gray) but I’m scared of doing so without seeing an image of the final product before buying.


So I actually didn’t speak to anyone on the phone- but I did know exactly what I wanted (large block font with white letters and black shading). I also chose centered on the bag without stripes. Before placing an order they send you a pdf of all bag color options, as well as personalization options. If you’re not sure what you want, I’d suggest looking thru the thread here that has “celebrities w their goyard bags” as a ton of those photos have different personalization styles on different bags. You can essentially get your initials placed anywhere you want, with stripes, without etc so having a general idea to help them nail down what you may like. They then sent me two additional PDFs of what the bag would actually look like with my initials on it, I chose the one I wanted to go with, signed and emailed it back and they called me for payment. It was super easy- and I am sure they would be willing to go back and fourth a few times if you need help deciding!


----------



## a_b_c

Ds76 said:


> So I actually didn’t speak to anyone on the phone- but I did know exactly what I wanted (large block font with white letters and black shading). I also chose centered on the bag without stripes. Before placing an order they send you a pdf of all bag color options, as well as personalization options. If you’re not sure what you want, I’d suggest looking thru the thread here that has “celebrities w their goyard bags” as a ton of those photos have different personalization styles on different bags. You can essentially get your initials placed anywhere you want, with stripes, without etc so having a general idea to help them nail down what you may like. They then sent me two additional PDFs of what the bag would actually look like with my initials on it, I chose the one I wanted to go with, signed and emailed it back and they called me for payment. It was super easy- and I am sure they would be willing to go back and fourth a few times if you need help deciding!


Oh my gosh that is super helpful information - thank you!


----------



## ahswong

natalia0128 said:


> are you still looking goyard at BG? I know SA who takes order from. Goyard


I'm looking to buy from BG- would you please share your SA's contact info? Thank you!


----------



## ahswong

Does anyone know if bergdorf goodman goyard will accept NM gift cards? Thanks!


----------



## Queenoftarts

ahswong said:


> Does anyone know if bergdorf goodman goyard will accept NM gift cards? Thanks!





ahswong said:


> I'm looking to buy from BG- would you please share your SA's contact info? Thank you!



I just made a purchase through Kayon at BG. her email address is:Kayon_Williams@bergdorfgoodman.com 
She and her team were all patient, professional and gave me detailed info from my first email through designing a monogram for my Hardy PM. They made the buying process a lot of fun.


----------



## MPG0108

Hi guys! My mom and I are in the process of distance buying two st louis in green and burgundy. Price to ship to Spain, 100€. We have been told by the SA that you can complimentary get 3 initials put on. My question is, how is the wear of the initials after a few years?? I remember when my mom bought her grey one, we were in the queue of the London store and we saw a lady in front of us who had it personalised with the stripes and all the paint was starting to wear off, it didn't look very nice. What do you guys think??


----------



## Swanky

I have initials on my Artios, it's 1.5 years olden perfect still.


----------



## ahswong

Queenoftarts said:


> I just made a purchase through Kayon at BG. her email address is:Kayon_Williams@bergdorfgoodman.com
> She and her team were all patient, professional and gave me detailed info from my first email through designing a monogram for my Hardy PM. They made the buying process a lot of fun.


Thank you so much!


----------



## MPG0108

Swanky said:


> I have initials on my Artios, it's 1.5 years olden perfect still.


Thank you!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

I filled out the distance sales form (14 of March) and still no reply, I wonder if the replies depends on where you live.


----------



## Swanky

Can you just call a store directly?


----------



## ohsocute8888

Did you manage to sort this out?  I am curious as I am thinking about. Potentially making an order.  I am in a similar situation wheee I can send the an eu country or ch.  Within the eu, I would expect the price to be the same.  However, with ch, it sounds like they sell it to you with the eu price including vat.  Most likely you will have to pay customs, duties and Swiss var once it arrives.  





Maragal13 said:


> Would you know if the prices for Milan and Paris stores are the same? If in whole Europe they charge the same amount, as I just asked for a St Louis PM in black and they gave the same value if I shipped to Spain or Switzerland ( I have residence on both places), for Switzerland they say they would charge taxes + shipping (what makes sense ) , but in Spain the price was the same as in Switzerland, so for me this is a little odd.


----------



## ohsocute8888

Hi mpg!  It depends on the placement of the initials. I believe you will have less issues if it’s in a position where it will not get rubbed easily.  I personally don’t have one on my St. Louis after feedback from my friend.  She had stripes and initials put on hers as she mentioned it does rub.  I did however paint red and white stripes on a different model jeanne and the white must have rubbed against the rivet on my pants and has a faint mark.  Now I make sure I hold the bag with the stripes facing outward.  As it’s not my daily bag, other than that I had no issues with the paint.  Hope that helps. 


MPG0108 said:


> Hi guys! My mom and I are in the process of distance buying two st louis in green and burgundy. Price to ship to Spain, 100€. We have been told by the SA that you can complimentary get 3 initials put on. My question is, how is the wear of the initials after a few years?? I remember when my mom bought her grey one, we were in the queue of the London store and we saw a lady in front of us who had it personalised with the stripes and all the paint was starting to wear off, it didn't look very nice. What do you guys think??


----------



## Mariambagaholic

Update:
I got a reply *Paris* on Friday (19 of March) but I was shocked by the lack of personalization options.


----------



## meirwood

Hello-
I'm wondering if the stores in France are open or back in lockdown? I live in Malaysia and have successfully ordered from France in the past, but I have not received a reply on my Distance Sale Request.  We have been in lockdown, with all retail stores closed, for almost the entire Covid mess.  I am shopping starved!


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

Mariambagaholic said:


> Update:
> I got a reply *Paris* on Friday (19 of March) but I was shocked by the lack of personalization options.
> View attachment 5029154



I wonder what this “no extra charge” means.  Are they offering this limited personalization for free (like on the Artois)?


----------



## Mariambagaholic

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> I wonder what this “no extra charge” means.  Are they offering this limited personalization for free (like on the Artois)?



Yeah I think it’s free.


----------



## Mariapia

meirwood said:


> Hello-
> I'm wondering if the stores in France are open or back in lockdown? I live in Malaysia and have successfully ordered from France in the past, but I have not received a reply on my Distance Sale Request.  We have been in lockdown, with all retail stores closed, for almost the entire Covid mess.  I am shopping starved!


All stores selling what the French authorities  call « non essentials » are closed in Paris.


----------



## kikirin

I just received my St Louis via distant sale today. Below is my timeline (I live in Seattle):

3/26: filled out contact form on goyard website
3/30: NY store emailed back with mini catalogue and questions to proceed purchase. I responded same day
3/31: NY store emailed form for me to sign and acknowledge that they won't accept return/exchange. Store called same day to get my CC info and complete purchase. I only paid for shipping fee, no tax
4/5: received bag (Fedex ground)

Hope this help


----------



## Clathrin

If anyone knows, I have a couple of questions about ordering from BG. Do you have to pay shipping? Is there an option to get it monogrammed or do you only get that from the Goyard store? Thanks!


----------



## Queenoftarts

Clathrin said:


> If anyone knows, I have a couple of questions about ordering from BG. Do you have to pay shipping? Is there an option to get it monogrammed or do you only get that from the Goyard store? Thanks!




I recently ordered two bags from BG.  The SA walked me through the whole process via FaceTime. I sent my ideas and the SA had tons of samples to look at and stencils that they can lay on your bag so that you can get an idea for how it will look. They confirm your design on an order sheet, you sign and pay. They will then send the bag to Goyard for monogramming. They told me 4-6 weeks and it took just about 4 weeks. They also overnighted it to me free of charge.  Mine came out gorgeous!

I bought another bag that I didn't want monogrammed and they also overnighted it to me free of charge.


----------



## Clathrin

Queenoftarts said:


> I recently ordered two bags from BG.  The SA walked me through the whole process via FaceTime. I sent my ideas and the SA had tons of samples to look at and stencils that they can lay on your bag so that you can get an idea for how it will look. They confirm your design on an order sheet, you sign and pay. They will then send the bag to Goyard for monogramming. They told me 4-6 weeks and it took just about 4 weeks. They also overnighted it to me free of charge.  Mine came out gorgeous!
> 
> I bought another bag that I didn't want monogrammed and they also overnighted it to me free of charge.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## ElectricBoots

Ds76 said:


> I went through distance sales this week (I’m in upstate NY and was connected w the NYC 63rd st store) and was able to purchase a Saint Louis GM with my initials on it. I had to choose at time of checkout though, could not be added at a later date, regardless if I went in store. For any of those wondering! also thanks to this wonderful thread I found out I could buy this way, my new, personalized bag was cheaper than any reseller!!


Was this your first purchase with Goyard? Were you able to use a credit card or did they require a bank transfer? I really would prefer to use my credit card for the points!


----------



## Ds76

ElectricBoots said:


> Was this your first purchase with Goyard? Were you able to use a credit card or did they require a bank transfer? I really would prefer to use my credit card for the points!



This was my first purchase and I was able to use a normal credit card- they didn’t require a bank transfer. Hope this helps & good luck!


----------



## ahswong

Clathrin said:


> If anyone knows, I have a couple of questions about ordering from BG. Do you have to pay shipping? Is there an option to get it monogrammed or do you only get that from the Goyard store? Thanks!


I purchased from BG Goyard back in April 2021 and it was free shipping.


----------



## ElectricBoots

Ds76 said:


> This was my first purchase and I was able to use a normal credit card- they didn’t require a bank transfer. Hope this helps & good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## sma83

I emailed them a couple of weeks ago and got a response like 2 days later telling me the details of how to make a distance order. I told them which bag I was interested in and no response. It's been like 2 weeks now... are they usually this slow with responses :\? I even followed up.


----------



## Ds76

sma83 said:


> I emailed them a couple of weeks ago and got a response like 2 days later telling me the details of how to make a distance order. I told them which bag I was interested in and no response. It's been like 2 weeks now... are they usually this slow with responses :\? I even followed up.



they took about a day-ish to respond to each of my emails. In each email there was a name and contact number for the person whom I was corresponding with- try calling them if you can to check up on your order! Hope this helps.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

sma83 said:


> I emailed them a couple of weeks ago and got a response like 2 days later telling me the details of how to make a distance order. I told them which bag I was interested in and no response. It's been like 2 weeks now... are they usually this slow with responses :\? I even followed up.



I wrote them in September and didn't hear anything for a couple days. Then an SA called me, apologizing he was on vacation. I can imagine that not all SAs are comfortable in writing English e-mails, so it might only be 1-2. My recent emails were all answered within 1 day.


----------



## sma83

Ds76 said:


> they took about a day-ish to respond to each of my emails. In each email there was a name and contact number for the person whom I was corresponding with- try calling them if you can to check up on your order! Hope this helps.



 there isn't a contact number or name. They signed off as Goyard concierge. I followed up last week but still no replies..maybe I should just call the NY store instead?


----------



## Swanky

sma83 said:


> there isn't a contact number or name. They signed off as Goyard concierge. I followed up last week but still no replies..maybe I should just call the NY store instead?



I don’t know where you live, but I’d just call a store. 
my first 2 bags were bought by my DH remotely from NM/Goyard in Chicago and he had a great experience both times. He bought my last at our local boutique, it had opened in the meantime.


----------



## ahswong

sma83 said:


> there isn't a contact number or name. They signed off as Goyard concierge. I followed up last week but still no replies..maybe I should just call the NY store instead?


I agree with @Swanky . I purchased my Goyard from BG Goyard over the phone and had a great experience. If you could, I highly recommend purchasing from NM or BG Goyard locations also because they accept returns in case the bag doesn't work for you whereas all sales are final at Goyard boutiques. You can also schedule a call so they can do a virtual appointment with you and show you what they have in stock.


----------



## c18027

FYI that Goyard in Neiman Marcus does not accept exchanges or returns. That is stated explicitly on the purchase agreement that you must sign when making a distant purchase.


----------



## Lodpah

I purchased two bags: the Artois and St. Louis from BG. No shipping fees but charged a tax and have 30 days to return if not satisfied.


----------



## charlottawill

Lodpah said:


> I purchased two bags: the Artois and St. Louis from BG. No shipping fees but charged a tax and have 30 days to return if not satisfied.


I see you're taking a break from the H&M thread, as you suggested to everyone over there. Would love to hear your thoughts on your new Artois, and maybe a pic or two?


----------



## Lodpah

charlottawill said:


> I see you're taking a break from the H&M thread, as you suggested to everyone over there. Would love to hear your thoughts on your new Artois, and maybe a pic or two?


Sure! FedEx said delivery tomorrow. I’m so excited but I bought them both in the same color lol.


----------



## blank-box

sma83 said:


> I emailed them a couple of weeks ago and got a response like 2 days later telling me the details of how to make a distance order. I told them which bag I was interested in and no response. It's been like 2 weeks now... are they usually this slow with responses :\? I even followed up.


I did distance sales recently and the SA’s been very responsive eventhough I’m responding to their generic email address.


----------



## sma83

Lodpah said:


> I purchased two bags: the Artois and St. Louis from BG. No shipping fees but charged a tax and have 30 days to return if not satisfied.



Are you located in Canada? I got a quote for shipping + customs/duties + wire fee from Goyard NY (but since they've not responded to me at all I might try BG).


----------



## Lodpah

sma83 said:


> Are you located in Canada? I got a quote for shipping + customs/duties + wire fee from Goyard NY (but since they've not responded to me at all I might try BG).


I’m in the US so it’s cheaper for me. If you want the name of the Sales Associate I dealt with message me. He’s at Bergdorf.


----------



## sma83

Thanks everyone for the help! Received my bag in the mail today from BG . For anyone else who plans on getting on in Canada, I paid ~$300 in duties/taxes (fedex).


----------



## sdlc

Lodpah said:


> I’m in the US so it’s cheaper for me. If you want the name of the Sales Associate I dealt with message me. He’s at Bergdorf.



Can they ship outside US? Thanks!


----------



## sunflower_13

I want to say I had a pleasant experience with the mail-order form on the site. I submitted my request last Friday and finalized my purchase today. I dealt with the Goyard San Francisco boutique and Giles was super prompt with the responses. Super efficient. I totally recommend this process if you're not near a boutique location. The resale consignment sites do have amazing Goyard products but they hike up the prices so much.


----------



## sdlc

sunflower_13 said:


> I want to say I had a pleasant experience with the mail-order form on the site. I submitted my request last Friday and finalized my purchase today. I dealt with the Goyard San Francisco boutique and Giles was super prompt with the responses. Super efficient. I totally recommend this process if you're not near a boutique location. The resale consignment sites do have amazing Goyard products but they hike up the prices so much.


That’s great! I haven’t gotten a response yet. Did you submit the request via their website? Thanks!


----------



## sunflower_13

sdlc said:


> That’s great! I haven’t gotten a response yet. Did you submit the request via their website? Thanks!



Hello, yes. I hope they respond to you soon. I was worried I wouldn’t be able to finalize my purchase before my upcoming trip, but thankfully they responded fast.


----------



## graceqqt

You can click on the “Contact Us” button on their website and leave your needs, location and contact. They should respond with details in 2-3days. Btw, Goyard is not accepting refund/return for distant sale.


----------



## Lillianlm

I just received a black/tan Artois MM that I bought via distance sale from NM in Chicago. I initially called and left a message; a lovely SA returned my call the next day and I placed my order. It couldn’t have been easier. A confirmation is emailed to you, which must be signed and returned before the item is shipped. The only potential “issue” is that someone needs to be home to sign for the parcel; however, in this day and age, I totally understand the precaution. 

I do want to clarify that NM does NOT accept returns on distant sales. 

I’m delighted with my new bag!


----------



## ahswong

I am looking to purchase the St. Louis PM (green) and Belvedere PM (classic color) through BG and was told by the SA that both are currently out of stock. St. Louis PM (green) won't be available until January and Belvedere PM they don't have an ETA. If you have a SA contact at any Goyard NM, please let me know. I preferred to purchase at BG/NM because I have a gift card that I would like to apply towards my purchase. Thank you for your help!


----------



## mskatvb

Does Paris offer Distant Sales Services? I’m from Dubai and tried inquiring twice on the website but haven’t received any responses til now.


----------



## pcil

Does anyone have any Goyard SA contact inside NM/BG? I want to purchase st louis tote gm in black and have some nm gc. Thank you!


----------



## ahswong

pcil said:


> Does anyone have any Goyard SA contact inside NM/BG? I want to purchase st louis tote gm in black and have some nm gc. Thank you!


chicago@goyard.com | Goyard @ Neiman Marcus Chicago


----------



## pcil

ahswong said:


> chicago@goyard.com | Goyard @ Neiman Marcus Chicago


Thank you so much!


----------



## azngirl180

I have emailed their distance sale here in the US and no one has emailed me at all. Is it better to call their stores? Has anyone tried calling their stores and was able to purchase? I want to get the alpin mini backpack in all black i live in Nevada.


----------



## Lillianlm

azngirl180 said:


> I have emailed their distance sale here in the US and no one has emailed me at all. Is it better to call their stores? Has anyone tried calling their stores and was able to purchase? I want to get the alpin mini backpack in all black i live in Nevada.



When I wanted to make a first time purchase a couple of months ago, I called the Chicago NM number and left a voicemail message. I received a callback about 24 hours later. I made it a point to specifically state what bag I was interested in purchasing because I figured they would rather call back an “easy order” than spend lots of time talking someone through options. (I’m not saying that’s true— it’s just how I tried to get a call back.) Anyway, a lovely associate named Michelle called me back and I had my bag in my hands a few days later.


----------



## azngirl180

Lillianlm said:


> When I wanted to make a first time purchase a couple of months ago, I called the Chicago NM number and left a voicemail message. I received a callback about 24 hours later. I made it a point to specifically state what bag I was interested in purchasing because I figured they would rather call back an “easy order” than spend lots of time talking someone through options. (I’m not saying that’s true— it’s just how I tried to get a call back.) Anyway, a lovely associate named Michelle called me back and I had my bag in my hands a few days later.


Thank you for the info


----------



## earthygirl

pcil said:


> Does anyone have any Goyard SA contact inside NM/BG? I want to purchase st louis tote gm in black and have some nm gc. Thank you!


Franklin at Neiman Marcus in Chicago helped me place an ordered yesterday. It was a pleasant and smooth transaction!


----------



## azngirl180

earthygirl said:


> Franklin at Neiman Marcus in Chicago helped me place an ordered yesterday. It was a pleasant and smooth transaction!


Hi. Do they accept credit cards? Or debit only?


----------



## azngirl180

Lillianlm said:


> When I wanted to make a first time purchase a couple of months ago, I called the Chicago NM number and left a voicemail message. I received a callback about 24 hours later. I made it a point to specifically state what bag I was interested in purchasing because I figured they would rather call back an “easy order” than spend lots of time talking someone through options. (I’m not saying that’s true— it’s just how I tried to get a call back.) Anyway, a lovely associate named Michelle called me back and I had my bag in my hands a few days later.


Thank you


----------



## Lillianlm

azngirl180 said:


> Hi. Do they accept credit cards? Or debit only?


They accept credit cards. The transaction takes a few days because they email you a confirmation statement, which you have to sign and email back. Then they charge your cc and ship.


----------



## azngirl180

Lillianlm said:


> They accept credit cards. The transaction takes a few days because they email you a confirmation statement, which you have to sign and email back. Then they charge your cc and ship.


Thank you. I emailed them 3 hours ago. No response yet.


----------



## earthygirl

azngirl180 said:


> Hi. Do they accept credit cards? Or debit only?


Yes, but they will only send the bag to the same address as your billing address. They will also try to charge it once. If it is declined, they won’t try again.


----------



## azngirl180

earthygirl said:


> Yes, but they will only send the bag to the same address as your billing address. They will also try to charge it once. If it is declined, they won’t try again.


Okay. Thank you. I emailed the Goyard Chicago and they told me there is a $3000 limit for credit card charge. So they told me to call Goyard Rodeo drive and no one responded. So i called Goyard San Francisco and now i am in process of ordering my first bag. They don’t make it easy for you to just purchase the bag on distance sale unless you have a record with them previously.


----------



## ahswong

azngirl180 said:


> Okay. Thank you. I emailed the Goyard Chicago and they told me there is a $3000 limit for credit card charge. So they told me to call Goyard Rodeo drive and no one responded. So i called Goyard San Francisco and now i am in process of ordering my first bag. They don’t make it easy for you to just purchase the bag on distance sale unless you have a record with them previously.


 It's due to fraud that they have these policies in place


----------



## earthygirl

azngirl180 said:


> Okay. Thank you. I emailed the Goyard Chicago and they told me there is a $3000 limit for credit card charge. So they told me to call Goyard Rodeo drive and no one responded. So i called Goyard San Francisco and now i am in process of ordering my first bag. They don’t make it easy for you to just purchase the bag on distance sale unless you have a record with them previously.


That sounds frustrating! I’m sorry you’re having a difficult time buying the bag, but I hope it‘s worth it to you once you receive the bag!


----------



## azngirl180

ahswong said:


> It's due to fraud that they have these policies in place


 That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## azngirl180

earthygirl said:


> That sounds frustrating! I’m sorry you’re having a difficult time buying the bag, but I hope it‘s worth it to you once you receive the bag!


 

it is frustrating i almost want to give up. But i definitely want the alpin mini in all black for my first Goyard purchase. It is worth it. And from where i am, I don’t see it being worn by women here


----------



## azngirl180

azngirl180 said:


> it is frustrating i almost want to give up. But i definitely want the alpin mini in all black for my first Goyard purchase. It is worth it. And from where i am, I don’t see it being worn by women here



In addition, I have emailed the distance sale online like 6x and no one responded until someone here suggestion i emailed goyard neiman marcus in Chicago and they were quick to respond. The sales associate was very nice and prompt, she told me unless i have a previous record from any Goyard, I can use my credit card. However since this is my first time there is that 3k limit. So she redirected me to the independent stores like Goyard Rodeo or Goyard San Francisco.


----------



## pcil

earthygirl said:


> Franklin at Neiman Marcus in Chicago helped me place an ordered yesterday. It was a pleasant and smooth transaction!



Franklin helped me too and my bag would be here tomorrow! Thank you


----------



## ahswong

FYI I was searching for reviews on the St. Louis PM in the white color and found this blog post that mentions that if you are a first time buyer with no purchase history, the Goyard boutique will charge you a one time $35 fee to set up a money wire account with them so you purchase via wire transfer and not credit card though this may vary by location based on previous posts on this thread.

Blog post: http://www.withlovelilyrose.com/goyard-saint-louis-tote-bag-review-and-how-to-care/



> I called the Goyard Highland Park Village in Dallas, set up a money wire transfer account with Goyard (the fee is $35), and purchased the bag for $1595. The shipping charge is $25. So in total overall, I paid $1655 for the bag. Notice I did not pay sales tax for the bag as there is no physical Goyard store in Colorado. One quick thing to note as well if you’re planning to purchase Goyard via phone order is your first purchase will include the $35 to set up a money wire account with them. I was told it’s a one time fee, so shouldn’t occur again on any purchase with Goyard after that. And you will also have to wire them money from a debit/savings account. Meaning, no credit card.


----------



## azngirl180

My experience is somewhat similar except I was able to use my credit card as a first time buyer of Goyard. I just completed my transaction yesterday thru distance sales San Francisco Goyard. They didnt tell me about wire transfer. But i did call the neiman marcus in chicago and they told me about the wire transfer and that i need to contact rodeo or san francisco goyard to do that.


----------



## earthygirl

ahswong said:


> FYI I was searching for reviews on the St. Louis PM in the white color and found this blog post that mentions that if you are a first time buyer with no purchase history, the Goyard boutique will charge you a one time $35 fee to set up a money wire account with them so you purchase via wire transfer and not credit card though this may vary by location based on previous posts on this thread.
> 
> Blog post: http://www.withlovelilyrose.com/goyard-saint-louis-tote-bag-review-and-how-to-care/


I have bought in Europe, but in the US I was a first time buyer. I was not charged any fee other than shipping. I paid using c.c.  I didn’t ask about a wire transfer nor was the option given to me. I assume that if my c.c. company declined the transaction, wire transfer would have been offered as A method of payment.


----------



## earthygirl

ahswong said:


> FYI I was searching for reviews on the St. Louis PM in the white color and found this blog post that mentions that if you are a first time buyer with no purchase history, the Goyard boutique will charge you a one time $35 fee to set up a money wire account with them so you purchase via wire transfer and not credit card though this may vary by location based on previous posts on this thread.
> 
> Blog post: http://www.withlovelilyrose.com/goyard-saint-louis-tote-bag-review-and-how-to-care/


Btw, LOVE the white St. Louis!


----------



## Cooshcouture

sma83 said:


> Thanks everyone for the help! Received my bag in the mail today from BG . For anyone else who plans on getting on in Canada, I paid ~$300 in duties/taxes (fedex).


Hi I’m also in Canada. is that possible for you sharing your SA contact number ? TIA


----------



## ahswong

Cooshcouture said:


> Hi I’m also in Canada. is that possible for you sharing your SA contact number ? TIA


I'll DM you my SA's info at BG. She is wonderful!


----------



## Cooshcouture

ahswong said:


> I'll DM you my SA's info at BG. She is wonderful!


Thank you so much


----------



## jadakiss22a

azngirl180 said:


> I have emailed their distance sale here in the US and no one has emailed me at all. Is it better to call their stores? Has anyone tried calling their stores and was able to purchase? I want to get the alpin mini backpack in all black i live in Nevada.


Hi! I emailed goyard twice before Stephanie in the NYC store contacted me for my information and the bag I wanted. It took about 5 days and I completed my order a few minutes ago thru their link.


----------



## ahswong

earthygirl said:


> Btw, LOVE the white St. Louis!


Yes the white is stunning. Unfortunately I just noticed a minor crack on the leather trimming and need to reach out to my SA for an exchange. Hopefully they have another one in stock. I also purchased this bag pre price increase so hopefully I don't get charged additional for doing the defect exchange. Anyone encountered this situation before? Would love your input. Thanks!


----------



## hazu

Hi, Has anyone had any luck getting a response from filling out the distance form on their website recently? I haven't heard anything back from them  Or does anyone know any SA's that can help? I'm from Australia so no stores anywhere near me.


----------



## azngirl180

hazu said:


> Hi, Has anyone had any luck getting a response from filling out the distance form on their website recently? I haven't heard anything back from them  Or does anyone know any SA's that can help? I'm from Australia so no stores anywhere near me.


If there is Goyard in your country, I would try calling their number. I had no luck with their distance sale. I must have emailed them like 6x and no response. I eventually called around here in the US and Goyard San Francisco you have to call then leave a message and someone finally got back to me.


----------



## hazu

azngirl180 said:


> If there is Goyard in your country, I would try calling their number. I had no luck with their distance sale. I must have emailed them like 6x and no response. I eventually called around here in the US and Goyard San Francisco you have to call then leave a message and someone finally got back to me.


Unfortunately the closest store is in Singapore, there are no stores in Australia at all. I have sent another form on their website and emailed them so I can only hope I get a response


----------



## azngirl180

I hope they will get back to you. Did you try their weibo app?


----------



## this_is_rj

hazu said:


> Hi, Has anyone had any luck getting a response from filling out the distance form on their website recently? I haven't heard anything back from them  Or does anyone know any SA's that can help? I'm from Australia so no stores anywhere near me.


I requested online from Australia as well and no response so far.


----------



## nilin_

hazu said:


> Hi, Has anyone had any luck getting a response from filling out the distance form on their website recently? I haven't heard anything back from them  Or does anyone know any SA's that can help? I'm from Australia so no stores anywhere near me.


To my knowledge, Goyard Distance sales to the OCE region are handled by Goyard Singapore. I can dm you their email as i'm not sure if I can post it here. When I contacted Goyard via Distance sale I got a response from Goyard SG relatively quickly (i'm based in OCE).


----------



## hazu

nilin_ said:


> To my knowledge, Goyard Distance sales to the OCE region are handled by Goyard Singapore. I can dm you their email as i'm not sure if I can post it here. When I contacted Goyard via Distance sale I got a response from Goyard SG relatively quickly (i'm based in OCE).


Yes please dm me their email, I've sent multiple messages on the website and still no response. I've heard it is handled by Singapore as well and tried to look for their email and couldn't find it.


----------



## hazu

azngirl180 said:


> I hope they will get back to you. Did you try their weibo app?


I didn't try weibo but I tried instagram and no response either  Thanks though! I will try weibo as a last resort


----------



## AlexS7624

Knew someone who ordered from the Miami store. Didn't know this was a thing...


----------



## pcil

ahswong said:


> I'll DM you my SA's info at BG. She is wonderful!



Would you mind PM-ing your BG Goyard SA as well? I really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## forumnewbie

Has anyone recently had a distance sales experience with the NYC store? They are taking  forever to respond to my email..and I’ve had purchase history with them..‍


----------



## tking03

forumnewbie said:


> Has anyone recently had a distance sales experience with the NYC store? They are taking  forever to respond to my email..and I’ve had purchase history with them..‍


The Miami store (Lauren) is very responsive.  PM me if you'd like her contact.  My experience with Goyard is much different from Hermes.  I don't think Goyard cares about purchase history.


----------



## forumnewbie

tking03 said:


> The Miami store (Lauren) is very responsive.  PM me if you'd like her contact.  My experience with Goyard is much different from Hermes.  I don't think Goyard cares about purchase history.


Okay..thank you..


----------



## HolySweet

Hi from Canada! I’d appreciated if anyone can send me a US contact for placing a distance order. TIA.


----------



## lalame

Does anyone know if the Bergdorf 15% email subscribe discount applies to Goyard, if you call in an order? I know Neimans will do this but I don't have a relationship with anyone at BG Goyard to ask. :/


----------



## ahswong

lalame said:


> Does anyone know if the Bergdorf 15% email subscribe discount applies to Goyard, if you call in an order? I know Neimans will do this but I don't have a relationship with anyone at BG Goyard to ask. :/


It does not.


----------



## natalia0128

Have anyone order distances sale in Europe?


----------



## serene

natalia0128 said:


> Have anyone order distances sale in Europe?


I tried to order hard case item (the tiny ring case and jewellery case) and they said that they don’t sell those via email. You need to visit store in person


----------



## natalia0128

serene said:


> I tried to order hard case item (the tiny ring case and jewellery case) and they said that they don’t sell those via email. You need to visit store in person


Wow, even  they don’t have store in your country 
On few stores in Europe


----------



## Mariambagaholic

serene said:


> I tried to order hard case item (the tiny ring case and jewellery case) and they said that they don’t sell those via email. You need to visit store in person


that also goes for belvedere bag


----------



## kikirin

I just used distance sale to buy a card holder and a st louis again. This time instead of calling for my CC info, they emailed me a link to make payment myself. I would have preferred that option if the link didn't expire in like 30 mins. Emails aren't like texts or call so 2 times I checked and the link had already expired. The 3rd time I had to ask them to call me after emailing the link.


----------



## LVinCali

natalia0128 said:


> Have anyone order distances sale in Europe?



When I lived in Germany, I ordered at least two (might have been 3-4) bags via distance sales.  But honestly, they only responded to a small number of my requests to buy things.


----------



## christaangelie

LVinCali said:


> When I lived in Germany, I ordered at least two (might have been 3-4) bags via distance sales.  But honestly, they only responded to a small number of my requests to buy things.


Did you pay any taxes?


----------



## LVinCali

christaangelie said:


> Did you pay any taxes?



Yes, the invoice said that the price included tax.  I lived in the EU and bought a bag in the EU through distance sale so I assume it was the usual VAT.


----------



## christaangelie

LVinCali said:


> Yes, the invoice said that the price included tax.  I lived in the EU and bought a bag in the EU through distance sale so I assume it was the usual VAT.


Im wondering if they will charge vat if im outside eu ☺️


----------



## Lesva

LVinCali said:


> Yes, the invoice said that the price included tax.  I lived in the EU and bought a bag in the EU through distance sale so I assume it was the usual VAT.


Hi

Can you please DM me the email ? 

I appreciate it


----------



## luxobsessed

Hi everyone I am looking to make my first goyard purchase but there are no boutiques in Canada. Does anybody have a SA they recommend in the US? 
Also if anyone from Canada has done a distant sale recently how much did you guys pay for shipping/duties/taxes? Thankyou


----------



## tamqnn

luxobsessed said:


> Hi everyone I am looking to make my first goyard purchase but there are no boutiques in Canada. Does anybody have a SA they recommend in the US?
> Also if anyone from Canada has done a distant sale recently how much did you guys pay for shipping/duties/taxes? Thankyou


I believe you can purchase through Bergdorf Goodman. I purchased my first Goyard over the phone from them and the SA I worked with mentioned they ship worldwide.


----------



## luxobsessed

tamqnn said:


> I believe you can purchase through Bergdorf Goodman. I purchased my first Goyard over the phone from them and the SA I worked with mentioned they ship worldwide.


Thankyou I’ll get in touch with them


----------



## luxenewbie21

Hello! I was hoping to purchase a Saint Louis GM but I live in DC without a Goyard Boutique. 

Does anyone have any recommendations? Should I try a distance sale through a boutique or reach out to my nearest NM? 

Thank you!


----------



## Purselover724

luxenewbie21 said:


> Hello! I was hoping to purchase a Saint Louis GM but I live in DC without a Goyard Boutique.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations? Should I try a distance sale through a boutique or reach out to my nearest NM?
> 
> Thank you!


You should try calling the NYC Berdgorf. The Goyard SA’s in that Boutique are wonderful and it’s free shipping.


----------



## luxenewbie21

Purselover724 said:


> You should try calling the NYC Berdgorf. The Goyard SA’s in that Boutique are wonderful and it’s free shipping.


That’s great to hear! I’ll definitely try that.

Thank you!


----------



## MainlyBailey

luxenewbie21 said:


> Hello! I was hoping to purchase a Saint Louis GM but I live in DC without a Goyard Boutique.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations? Should I try a distance sale through a boutique or reach out to my nearest NM?
> 
> Thank you!


I’m also in DC (moved here from NYC- and to add, that was good in terms of no tax on goyards anymore!). I just send an email and ask for a certain bag and they send a form back for you to fill out and sign and then they ship it out shortly after. I’ve bought about 5 goyard bags that way after moving to the DMV area.


----------



## luxenewbie21

MainlyBailey said:


> I’m also in DC (moved here from NYC- and to add, that was good in terms of no tax on goyards anymore!). I just send an email and ask for a certain bag and they send a form back for you to fill out and sign and then they ship it out shortly after. I’ve bought about 5 goyard bags that way after moving to the DMV area.


Yes, gotta take advantage of the no tax!  

I did reach out to BG and someone got in touch but I also wanted to avoid the tax so I ended up calling around and got in touch with Goyard Chicago. My bag should arrive in a few days! Yay!


----------



## Purseloco

luxenewbie21 said:


> Hello! I was hoping to purchase a Saint Louis GM but I live in DC without a Goyard Boutique.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations? Should I try a distance sale through a boutique or reach out to my nearest NM?
> 
> Thank you!


I was delighted with the Dallas store when I made my distance purchase.


----------



## sharonykuo

ahswong said:


> I'll DM you my SA's info at BG. She is wonderful!


I’m from Canada and I’m trying to find out how I can purchase Goyard…would you be willing to share your S.A.? Thank you so much!


----------



## PineappleMinnie

For distance sale, do they only accept wire transfer? I emailed them a long time ago, and that’s what I have been told. Wondering if things have changed? I’ll be interested in buying a bag if they take credit card. Wire transfer is just too much hassle to set up.


----------



## poohbag

PineappleMinnie said:


> For distance sale, do they only accept wire transfer? I emailed them a long time ago, and that’s what I have been told. Wondering if things have changed? I’ll be interested in buying a bag if they take credit card. Wire transfer is just too much hassle to set up.


Where are you located? In the US my SA has sent me a link for credit card (MC/visa) payment. If Amex, she would take it over the phone.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

poohbag said:


> Where are you located? In the US my SA has sent me a link for credit card (MC/visa) payment. If Amex, she would take it over the phone.


I am in Canada. I don’t want to set up wire transfer and take up all those extra cost just for a bag. I got other bags to use that I am not desperate to buy a Goyard lol. If they take Visa, then I’ll consider.


----------



## natalia0128

LVinCali said:


> Yes, the invoice said that the price included tax.  I lived in the EU and bought a bag in the EU through distance sale so I assume it was the usual VAT.


How to purchase it in EU? Can they ship to Germany???


----------



## natalia0128

LVinCali said:


> When I lived in Germany, I ordered at least two (might have been 3-4) bags via distance sales.  But honestly, they only responded to a small number of my requests to buy things.


How did you place an order ?? Do they ship to Germany and how did you pay?


----------



## LVinCali

natalia0128 said:


> How did you place an order ?? Do they ship to Germany and how did you pay?



I did have multiple bags shipped to me in Germany, but it was over a year ago since the last one so I don’t know if things have changed. 

I used their distant sales form (they will ship to countries that have no Goyard boutiques): https://www.goyard.com/eu_en/distant-sales

And I do have to mention, I had a few bags sent to me, but had many, many unanswered email requests as well so there is no guarantee they will respond.  

I paid with bank transfer, but the last time they sent a form, credit card was an option.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Call the store. Miami answers the phone, New York does not.


----------



## excalibur

MainlyBailey said:


> I’m also in DC (moved here from NYC- and to add, that was good in terms of no tax on goyards anymore!). I just send an email and ask for a certain bag and they send a form back for you to fill out and sign and then they ship it out shortly after. I’ve bought about 5 goyard bags that way after moving to the DMV area.



Looks like there’s no purchase limit in the US? In europe it’s only 2 bags, 3 small leather goods per year


----------



## excalibur

tking03 said:


> The Miami store (Lauren) is very responsive.  PM me if you'd like her contact.  My experience with Goyard is much different from Hermes.  I don't think Goyard cares about purchase history.



I’m so done with Hermes. Goyard offers excellent customer service, decent prices, and luxurious shopping experience.


----------



## natalia0128

LVinCali said:


> I did have multiple bags shipped to me in Germany, but it was over a year ago since the last one so I don’t know if things have changed.
> 
> I used their distant sales form (they will ship to countries that have no Goyard boutiques): https://www.goyard.com/eu_en/distant-sales
> 
> And I do have to mention, I had a few bags sent to me, but had many, many unanswered email requests as well so there is no guarantee they will respond.
> 
> I paid with bank transfer, but the last time they sent a form, credit card was an option.


How long Did they respond your email inquiry?


----------



## LVinCali

natalia0128 said:


> How long Did they respond your email inquiry?


Sometimes a few days, sometimes a few weeks, sometimes never.


----------

